# Need some help - Please



## dsaude (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi All,

First and foremost I think this a fantastic forum, some of you more active and more experienced members are a great help. 

I have read a lot of the threads and have given me some great insights into living and working out in Dubai.

Here's where I need some help:

I have been offered a job out in Dubai, a sales role which has a package of:

Basic Salary: 161.600 yr
Quarterly bonus (hitting targets): 53.000 yr
Travel expenses: 1.333 month (16.000 yr)
Only 6 months accomodation of: 34.700

Total package without comission: 265.300 yr

The position also comes with a 10% comission on new sales and 5% on repeat business. 

Now they are paying my relocation costs and one flight home within the first six months. (no other flights home included in the package)
I have been negociating the package, and do not think I can push much further. Is this a normal package, or below average?

What do you think?

Any help would be much appreciated.
Many thanks


----------



## Leozaj (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi dsaude,

You need to fix the bonus to be added in the total package as a fixed number. Many employers put condition to give the bonus as in your case "hitting target" or "based on the overall performance". So the "bonus" word is elastic.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dsaude. Glad you finding the forum of use. 


I would say that the basic is rather low. I assume you are single, but even then you will struggle to pay for decent accommodation on that.

Sadly, I have heard too many stories of bonuses/commissions not being paid.


-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I would love to know these companies that dont pay commission - they would not have anyone working for them if they were like that surely???


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

marc said:


> I would love to know these companies that dont pay commission - they would not have anyone working for them if they were like that surely???


Problem is a lot of the time it isnt in contract (english + arabic)
One persons word against another
For some, its what lures them over here, only to find its not the case, then Im afraid, most have to return home.
The companies still exist, as there are plenty of people who hastily organise contracts etc...without doing their homework

Im afraid, we made the same mistake years ago...live and learn


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Fair enough, i guess you just need to take your time and dont leave the job offer until you get what you need, in writing, in arabic e.t.c dont rush into things


----------



## dsaude (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, 
This forum is great! You really help people understand the Dubai market.

This company is a multinational so I would suspect they would pay commission. The level of the bonus I get is directly related to the % of the targets I reach. (100% target = 53.000 Aed bonus) 

From what I understand the basic is low, so is the car/travel allowance.
I know that the commission will be an important factor.

But is the basic too low for a single person??
Will I struggle?

One good thing is that health insurance is included.

Thanx


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

whats the name of the company?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

i really dont think you will struggle, I'm on less then you and also work on commission, just live in a cheaper part of town for 6 months or a year to get settled, you cant expect to move straight into the best villas as soon as you get here.

Or you could but share with people if you are comfortable with that?


----------



## dsaude (Apr 20, 2008)

marc said:


> i really dont think you will struggle, I'm on less then you and also work on commission, just live in a cheaper part of town for 6 months or a year to get settled, you cant expect to move straight into the best villas as soon as you get here.
> 
> Or you could but share with people if you are comfortable with that?


Yeah I suppose it's all to do with the level of living that one is used to.
How much would sharing accomodation set one back?

Another thing, is business really booming that much out in Dubai?
Is the job market still going strong?
There is so much hype, one never really knows!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

Yeah i think its booming i dont no job wise, but economically it is, theres so much development and new projects as aswell in Sharjah, Ajman and Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

marc said:


> I would love to know these companies that dont pay commission - they would not have anyone working for them if they were like that surely???



Sorry, but after 1 week in Dubai I wouldn't expect you to know. There are numerous companies who pay bonuses/commission at a rate lower than agreed.





_


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

well its there own fault for not reading contract properly and not getting everything in writing in english and arabic if needed.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh dear!!  This isn't like the UK you know.... 


-


----------

